# 3rd shift



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is a GSD a good dog to have if i work third shift...n if so what kind of routine would u recommend? I work 11pm to 7am...n sleep from 8am to 1pm and I'll take a power nap around 7pm...I really want a GSD but I also dont want it to live its life in a crate...any suggestions would greatly help


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd suggest an older GSD. One who has much of his/her training already established. A puppy would be difficult for you with this schedule.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A puppy is going to be real hard with this schedule. You'd need to have somebody come over around 3 or 4 am to let him out. Then when you come home and want to sleep, he's going to be ready to play. . . he's not going to be ready to spend another 8 hours in his crate. And puppies tend to _scream_ in their crates the first few nights, which for you will be morning. 

I think you'd do better with one that was at least 4 or 5 months old.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

:thinking:

Have you considered a cat?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jo_in_TX said:


> :thinking:
> 
> Have you considered a cat?


Eh, if you think about it it's not that different from someone who sleeps 10pm to 6am and works 8-5. The hardest part will be letting the puppy out in the middle of the night. . . most people just set an alarm and get up to do it, but OP would have to get someone to come while he's at work, which happens to be at like 3am. Might have to delay the sleep time by an hour or two so the pup isn't kenneled for practically 14 hours straight though.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

My gf lives with me and she up usually all night so taking the puppy out wouldnt be a problem and I usually get up around 1ish so I am able to let it out when i come home around 715am and let it out and play with the puppy around 1ish to 7ish...Ive just never owned a GSD b4 so im unsure if the puppy could handle a weird routine and weird hrs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

put the pup on your schedule. train and socialize
before you go to work. when you come home train and socialize.
when you wake you do it again. i think you should find
someone to come during your work hours to let the pup out (a couple
of times). if it's the right person they can spend a little time
training.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

thats a good idea plus if i have to work over time i think i might take the puppy to my moms she has three other dogs...i just want to make the right decision


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i just read where your GF lives with you.
your GF takes care of the pup when your working.
with the two of you taking care of the pup you
got it made. good luck with the new pup.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, if the girlfriends is there to let the puppy out, no problems. The dog can definitely get used to an odd schedule.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

alright thank you for ur help


----------

